# Apricot and Nut Granola



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 20, 2012)

9 oz rolled oats
6 oz chopped dried apricots
1 oz choped english walnuts
1 oz chopped black walnuts
1 oz chopped pecans
2 tblsp ground flax seed
2 tsp cooking oil
2 tblsp honey
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp allspice

Preheat oven to 350F. Combine oats and flax seed in a bowl. While stiring the oats drizzle in the oil. Continue stiring until all the oats ar lightlu coated. Add the cinnamon and allspice and stir. Place in a metal baking dish (rectangular cake pan works well) and spread evenly. Cook in oven about 7 minutes, stiring twice. The oats should be starting to loose their raw flavor.

Remove from the oven and return to the bowl. Reduce heat on oven to 300F. While oats are still warm add the honey, stiring as you go. Contiue stiring until the honey lightly coats the oats. Add the nuts and apricots. Mix. Return to pan and spread out again. 

Cook in oven, stiring every few minutes, until honey starts to caramalize and oats lose their raw flavor (about 10 minutes). Remove from oven and let cool. Store in plastic container woth tight lid. Enjoy as cereal with milk, in yougurt or just as a light snack on its own.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds so good.  My eyes insisted on reading Apple and Walnut.

I would need to add ground walnuts.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, hey dad, tell mom I said thanks for her help on this one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oh, hey dad, tell mom I said thanks for her help on this one.



But...can he keep that to one sentence?

Love ya, Chief!


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

My granddaughter loved granola bars. Then one day I told her to read the ingredients. She was astounded at the amount of sugar in commerical granola. Home made is so much healthier. And probably taste better also. I can't eat nuts and HATE rasins. So I will never know.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't put raisins in mine because I'm not a fan either. You can make it without nuts. At it's most basic it's just toasted oats with some sort of sweetener. I usually use honey but I know others have used brown sugar or white sugar. You can even use a simple syrup to sweeten it. Oh, and I bet maple would be really good! Then you can add whatever else you might want. Bran flakes, nuts, other grains, dried fruit, fresh fruit at serving time, seeds, carab or chocolate chips, different spices or whatever else sounds good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, I want nuts, I just can't chew them.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

For me, biting into a raisin is like eating wet bugs.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 21, 2012)

Your recipe sounds great!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2012)

I wouldn't put any dry fruit in until all the baking was done.


----------



## spork (Feb 22, 2012)

TKS, PAG, I've copied this.  Thanks to your Chiefess (?) too.

In step 2, instead of spreading out on pan, if I formed them into bars, will it bake properly and will they hold shape?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 23, 2012)

spork said:
			
		

> TKS, PAG, I've copied this.  Thanks to your Chiefess (?) too.
> 
> In step 2, instead of spreading out on pan, if I formed them into bars, will it bake properly and will they hold shape?



They won't hold shape. Therr is enough sugar in them to stick them together. It's a very loose granola.


----------

